# Ricky Martin conspiracy



## HialeahChico305 (Apr 12, 2010)

Why does the media want push this gay agenda? Im officially homophobic because I think gay people are completely mislead by the fucking media!!!!  Call me a conspiracy theorist, but this is enough. The Gay America agenda needs to be stopped, now.


----------



## maniclion (Apr 13, 2010)

What's that say under your name?  asswideopen?


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Apr 13, 2010)

lets stay on topic plz . In this case its Ricky "sellout" Martin.


----------



## SYN (Apr 13, 2010)

Ricky Martin doesn't count as a gay person.  He denied it too long.  All he is is a useless cum receptacle who everyone should ignore.  

Besides celebrities aren't normal people anyway.


----------



## KelJu (Apr 13, 2010)

What do you mean thats gays are mislead by the media?


----------



## fufu (Apr 13, 2010)

HialeahChico305 said:


> Why does the media want push this gay agenda? Im officially homophobic because I think gay people are completely mislead by the fucking media!!!!  Call me a conspiracy theorist, but this is enough. The Gay America agenda needs to be stopped, now.



The torch is now passed to you. You must lead your people to justice!!!


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Apr 13, 2010)

KelJu said:


> What do you mean thats gays are mislead by the media?



I meant to say people are been mislead to accept homosexuality. Its every where. Comedy, movies, artist, rappers, Fashion. Tell me do you actually think its a coincidence that a celebrity of this stature comes out the closet, or are they trying to tell us something? This guys is popular Worldwide, and the news have been heard through the media worldwide. I can be wrong but there its just too many dots to connect, every year that goes by the world becomes gayer and gayer, thanks to the media.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Apr 13, 2010)

fufu said:


> The torch is now passed to you. You must lead your people to justice!!!



You got me confused with min0.


----------



## irontime (Apr 13, 2010)

HialeahChico305 said:


> every year that goes by the world becomes gayer and gayer, thanks to the media.


And here I thought it was because some guys liked to suck cock.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Apr 13, 2010)

Atlanta is one example. its gayland over there... and the main victims are mislead blacks. tsk tsk...


----------



## KelJu (Apr 13, 2010)

HialeahChico305 said:


> I meant to say people are been mislead to accept homosexuality. Its every where. Comedy, movies, artist, rappers, Fashion. Tell me do you actually think its a coincidence that a celebrity of this stature comes out the closet, or are they trying to tell us something? This guys is popular Worldwide, and the news have been heard through the media worldwide. I can be wrong but there its just too many dots to connect, every year that goes by the world becomes gayer and gayer, thanks to the media.



Do you realize what that sounds like? To most people it sounds like you have a cornhole conspiracy. 

Just a word about human nature. If you look for something you see it. If you have strong emotions about gays, then you will see it everywhere. I'd agree that people are becoming more accepting towards gays, but that is no different than how people became more accepting of women in the work place or blacks in society. 

But that doesn't mean I think there is an agenda. It just means the hateful fearful type of people are dying off, and the new generation of open minded people are more accepting of other people.


----------



## fufu (Apr 13, 2010)

HialeahChico305 said:


> I meant to say people are been mislead to accept homosexuality. Its every where. Comedy, movies, artist, rappers, Fashion. Tell me do you actually think its a coincidence that a celebrity of this stature comes out the closet, or are they trying to tell us something? This guys is popular Worldwide, and the news have been heard through the media worldwide. I can be wrong but there its just too many dots to connect, every year that goes by the world becomes gayer and gayer, thanks to the media.



Are you saying we should not accept people for being homosexual and rather lie to ourselves and deny the fact? Or homosexuals should not accept themselves as being homosexual and repress their intrinsic nature and motivations?

Or are you saying that homosexuality has become a fad and a marketing ploy of the media?

I'll disagree with all but the last. 

This is something to consider - homosexual lifestyle has long been repressed in our country ever since it laid its puritanical roots. You can only plug it up for so long. Our country is simply having an extreme reaction to an extreme repression, it was bound to happen. The same thing is occurring with black minorities in this country. Fanaticism and chauvinism ensues.

Now the once oppressed groups shovel their beliefs down our throats with the same chauvinism that was once directed at them. Before it was - repress repress repress, now it is accept accept accept. Both actions are done with similar negative energy and intent, just reflected.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Apr 13, 2010)

First of all let me start by stating this is all purely conspiracy that im speaking about, If I had solid proof the agenda was there, then it would had been presented but there is a lot of dots that connect to this gay agenda.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Apr 13, 2010)

fufu said:


> Are you saying we should not accept people for being homosexual and rather lie to ourselves and deny the fact? Or homosexuals should not accept themselves as being homosexual and repress their intrinsic nature and motivations?
> 
> Or are you saying that homosexuality has become a fad and a marketing ploy of the media?
> 
> ...



Well the media comment its what I meant, I have no idea how the gay mind works, but I sure as hell know how it is to have this ideas been thrown at you by tv at a young age (Bugs bunny anyone? ). I think tv influences most people more than what they imagine, so more than others. But at the end I believe the media is pushing this.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Apr 13, 2010)

KelJu said:


> Do you realize what that sounds like? To most people it sounds like you have a cornhole conspiracy.
> 
> Just a word about human nature. If you look for something you see it. If you have strong emotions about gays, then you will see it everywhere. I'd agree that people are becoming more accepting towards gays, but that is no different than how people became more accepting of women in the work place or blacks in society.
> 
> But that doesn't mean I think there is an agenda. It just means the hateful fearful type of people are dying off, and the new generation of open minded people are more accepting of other people.



So you think Ricky Martin coming out the closet and been broadcast worldwide its not weird?  Why no broadcast Michael Jackson donating all this money to charities for children before he died? I mean he is just as famous. seriously whats your opinion on this?


----------



## maniclion (Apr 13, 2010)

Homosexuality is as old as anything, in ancient Greek society it was a rite of manhood to have a little male concubine who you taught how to be a man and made love with him to teach him how to please women and show your dominance.  Alexander the Great, a mans man who conquered most of the world in his day would make the most macho of our times seem like a fairy enjoyed buttsex with the bros.

I think what you are concerned with is the effeminatization of our society, even heterosexual men are losing their balls.  The thing is I don't think it's anything new their have been shifts through history, look at the Renaissance years when men wore make-up, high heels and powdered wigs...

I have no problem with gays, most of my favorite writers were, Rimbaud, Ginsberg, Lord Byron, Garcia Lorca, Marcel Proust, Walt Whitman, Hawthorne, Thoreau, Melville

Walt Whitman, that dude was a drunken maniac, but hearty man, a tough Brooklyn cat who could hold his own but he was gay.

No I don't blame homosexuality on the gaying of men in todays society, I blame lifestyles men sit on computers day and night, too many nerd conversions are taking place....


----------



## maniclion (Apr 13, 2010)

HialeahChico305 said:


> So you think Ricky Martin coming out the closet and been broadcast worldwide its not weird?  Why no broadcast Michael Jackson donating all this money to charities for children before he died? I mean he is just as famous. seriously whats your opinion on this?


It's not like it surprised anyone, all he did was state the obvious for the record, maybe to get his own name back on the radar, but I really don't see how an already presumed fag is bolstering some hidden agenda to force cockcraving down every americans throats...


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 13, 2010)

HialeahChico305 said:


> You got me confused with min0.



Sorry to disappoint you but there is no gay here.
Most homophobics are known to suppress their homosexual tendencies, I would bet you $1000.00 you would get a *woody* watching a young well hung stud sucking on a fat juicy cock.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 13, 2010)

HialeahChico305 said:


> Atlanta is one example. its gayland over there... and the main victims are mislead blacks. tsk tsk...



Victims?


----------



## Dark Geared God (Apr 13, 2010)

u need to give him a link...


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 13, 2010)

The Situation said:


> u need to give him a link...



It looks like he's done enough extensive research on homosexuals already.


----------



## FMJ (Apr 13, 2010)

min0 lee said:


> Most homophobics are known to suppress their homosexual tendencies


 
*I'm not gay, god damnit!* 
Umm..  I mean.. 
If anyone needs me, I'll be at the titty bar.


----------



## irontime (Apr 13, 2010)

HialeahChico305 said:


> Atlanta is one example. its gayland over there... and the main victims are mislead blacks. tsk tsk...


This is just fucking funny. Not sure how you're getting to this conclusion, but the best arguement I've ever heard about accepting gays came from a psychologist at my college;

Question, When did you wake up and decide that you were going to like girls? Did you just make a conscience decision one day that you liked the opposite sex or did you just find yourself attracted to them. (Obviously the latter) So what makes you think that gay people one day made the conscience decision to be gay?


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Apr 13, 2010)

min0 lee said:


> Victims?



Have you ever wondered why people in Halloween in every damm highschool like to crossdress and think this is funny? Its called tv, most black artists (also white)that have done comedy or are actors had to crossdress at some point in their carreer. you think this is a coincidence? Dave Chappell is no longer around and  turned down Millions of Dollars for season 3 of the Chappell show, he went on camera and said they tried to make him crossdress and he refused.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Apr 13, 2010)

YouTube Video


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Apr 13, 2010)

Again Tv influences *MOST* people and has some type of influence on what we accept as normal or not. wheter you guys admitted or not.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Apr 13, 2010)

min0 lee said:


> Sorry to disappoint you but there is no gay here.
> Most homophobics are known to suppress their homosexual tendencies, I would bet you $1000.00 you would get a *woody* watching a young well hung stud sucking on a fat juicy cock.



You got it all wrong my friend, You know why I've come to accept that Im homophobic? Ill give you a little example:

 I had a encounter at a club while my girl was waiting for me while I was peeing in the bathroom (drunk as hell of course), I started peeing just minding my business while dude next to me starts opening his mouth starting conversation. I payed no attention and just mind my business and he whispers to me " how big are you"  I felt like breaking his face but of course I would had gotten arrested and probably been accused of homophobic. Its ok to be gay, but when you try to rub your disease on me personally I get disgusted.


P.S : Thats Guarantee money in my bank account if that bet was to take place but...... money dont move me, I move money. so the bet will never happen


----------



## jmorrison (Apr 14, 2010)

irontime said:


> Question, When did you wake up and decide that you were going to like girls? Did you just make a conscience decision one day that you liked the opposite sex or did you just find yourself attracted to them. (Obviously the latter) So what makes you think that gay people one day made the conscience decision to be gay?



My uncle is Gay.  After I grew up I talked to him about it.  He told me that he tried to be attracted to women, but he just liked men.  Period.

How do you argue with that?  Could you make yourself be attracted to the other sex?  I think you are just born how you are born and thats it.


----------



## maniclion (Apr 14, 2010)

All seemingly heterosexual males who don't condone and even promote as many other men to be gay as they can are in the closet, maybe they don't know it but they are.

You see when I see a gay man my first thought is YAY more women for me.  Any woman loving man worth his pecker weight in gold would think the same.  You should praise gay men for releasing more of the female population to your selection.  Especially since a lot of those guys would be chick magnets if their dicks didn't swing for the home team. So next time you're out and about give the old thumbs up to your local gay man and thank him for allowing you more opportunities to plunge in the some velvet squishy quim....


----------



## irontime (Apr 14, 2010)

HialeahChico305 said:


> I started peeing just minding my business while dude next to me starts opening his mouth starting conversation. I payed no attention and just mind my business and he whispers to me " how big are you"  I felt like breaking his face but of course I would had gotten arrested and probably been accused of homophobic. Its ok to be gay, but when you try to rub your disease on me personally I get disgusted.


That doesn't make you a homophobe dude. That makes you a regular guy who doesn't like fucking perverts. 
That is the same as a guy going up to a chick he doesn't know and telling her how big her tits are. It's perverted and she has the right to at least slap him. I always wondered what I'd be like around gay people and then later found out that two of my friends had a couple of experiences and one of them did it regularly. I was still cool with them, but if I had an encounter like yours I'd probably smash his face in. Not because I'm a homophobe, but because he deserves it.
It's okay if you don't like the idea of being with other guys. If the thought of a mans hairy ass slapping against you pale white thighs makes you a little ill that's fine, I don't care for it either, that doesn't make us homophobes. If you had a good friend and then turned away from him for being gay, even though he wasn't trying anything with you, that would.


----------



## KelJu (Apr 14, 2010)

min0 lee said:


> Victims?



Lol, the poor buttsex victims!


----------



## KelJu (Apr 14, 2010)

irontime said:


> That doesn't make you a homophobe dude. That makes you a regular guy who doesn't like fucking perverts.
> That is the same as a guy going up to a chick he doesn't know and telling her how big her tits are. It's perverted and she has the right to at least slap him. I always wondered what I'd be like around gay people and then later found out that two of my friends had a couple of experiences and one of them did it regularly. I was still cool with them, but if I had an encounter like yours I'd probably smash his face in. Not because I'm a homophobe, but because he deserves it.
> It's okay if you don't like the idea of being with other guys. If the thought of a mans hairy ass slapping against you pale white thighs makes you a little ill that's fine, I don't care for it either, that doesn't make us homophobes. If you had a good friend and then turned away from him for being gay, even though he wasn't trying anything with you, that would.





I disagree 100%. What if you were peeing in the woods and an ugly fat chick asked the same question? You would make a joke about how big your cock was and go about your business. They are only perverts because you find them repulsive. 

The fear and disgust usually comes from the insinuation that you are gay. If a gay person makes a comment towards you that insinuates that he thinks you may be interested in him also, so you freak out. Subconsciously, it forces you to look into places inside of yourself that you are afraid of.  

To be honest, when I was younger it bothered me, also. I thought gays were repulsive. But I was from a ignorant town of rednecks with huge egos and little brains. I was taught to be that way. Over time, I deprogrammed my brain by immersion and acceptance.

After meeting a shit ton of gays at my last job, I learned that they are just people. More so, gays a fucking hilarious, even when they don't mean to be. My bosses were a gay couple that had been together for like 20 years. They treated me like a son. They opened up my mind and my heart. I met a lot of wealthy talented classy gay people.  

I try to remember that very few straight males have had my experience and that is why they feel the way they do. Your average gay person doesn't make it a point to advertise their gayness. So, what most people end up seeing are only the flamboyant ones. Then all of a sudden, people identify all gays with some overly effeminate assclown.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 14, 2010)

KelJu said:


> I disagree 100%. What if you were peeing in the woods and an ugly fat chick asked the same question? You would make a joke about how big your cock was and go about your business. They are only perverts because you find them repulsive.
> 
> The fear and disgust usually comes from the insinuation that you are gay. If a gay person makes a comment towards you that insinuates that he thinks you may be interested in him also, so you freak out. Subconsciously, it forces you to look into places inside of yourself that you are afraid of.
> 
> ...



WTF happened to Kelju.... bring him back.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 14, 2010)

KelJu said:


> The fear and disgust usually comes from the insinuation that you are gay. If a gay person makes a comment towards you that insinuates that he thinks you may be interested in him also, so you freak out. Subconsciously, it forces you to look into places inside of yourself that you are afraid of.



I don't buy into this crap.  If you don't like gays it means that your secretly gay?  Bullshit.  

So, if I don't like Nazis that makes me a Nazi?  Yeah...right...

That's just one step up from, "I know what you are, but what am I?"


----------



## KelJu (Apr 14, 2010)

DOMS said:


> I don't buy into this crap.  If you don't like gays it means that your secretly gay?  Bullshit.
> 
> So, if I don't like Nazis that makes me a Nazi?  Yeah...right...
> 
> That's just one step up from, "I know what you are, but what am I?"



No you misunderstood me post completely.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Apr 14, 2010)

irontime said:


> That doesn't make you a homophobe dude. That makes you a regular guy who doesn't like fucking perverts.
> That is the same as a guy going up to a chick he doesn't know and telling her how big her tits are. It's perverted and she has the right to at least slap him. I always wondered what I'd be like around gay people and then later found out that two of my friends had a couple of experiences and one of them did it regularly. I was still cool with them, but if I had an encounter like yours I'd probably smash his face in. Not because I'm a homophobe, but because he deserves it.
> It's okay if you don't like the idea of being with other guys. If the thought of a mans hairy ass slapping against you pale white thighs makes you a little ill that's fine, I don't care for it either, that doesn't make us homophobes. If you had a good friend and then turned away from him for being gay, even though he wasn't trying anything with you, that would.




If it was a fat chick I wouln't mind, hell with a couple of drinks if she is cute I would probably hit it. Its the fact that this closet homo would show his true colors by making gay comments towards me. To make it more clear I don't dislike or hate on gay people that are straight forward about their sexuality and are respectful, I hate those closet fags like this particular one in the story.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 15, 2010)

suck it up buttercup!


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Apr 15, 2010)

IainDaniel said:


> suck it up buttercup!


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Apr 15, 2010)

Lets get back on topic here , whats you opinion on ricky martin and his out of the closet experience blasted all over the media worldwide.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 15, 2010)

I honestly wouldn't have know that he came out of the closet other then this thread.  I don't follow the media.

I watch Sports, The Simpson's, or Family Guy.  The News and media in general is a waste of time IMO


----------



## KelJu (Apr 15, 2010)

HialeahChico305 said:


> Lets get back on topic here , whats you opinion on ricky martin and his out of the closet experience blasted all over the media worldwide.



I feel pretty indifferent, aka I could give two shits.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 15, 2010)

IainDaniel said:


> I honestly wouldn't have know that he came out of the closet other then this thread.  I don't follow the media.
> 
> I watch Sports, The Simpson's, or Family Guy.  The News and media in general is a waste of time IMO



Smart man.  I haven't watched the "news" in over 12 years.  I get aggregate news sent to my inbox and glance over the headlines, and that's all I need.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 15, 2010)

KelJu said:


> I feel pretty indifferent, aka I could give two shits.



That too!


----------



## irontime (Apr 15, 2010)

HialeahChico305 said:


> Lets get back on topic here , whats you opinion on ricky martin and his out of the closet experience blasted all over the media worldwide.



Ricky Martin sucks and I always thought he was a fag anyways. Couldn't care less.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Apr 15, 2010)

irontime said:


> Ricky Martin sucks and I always thought he was a fag anyways. Couldn't care less.



Whats the point on the media hyping this up?  thats the question i guess. If you ask me they are trying to send a messege through this artist.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Apr 15, 2010)

FMJ said:


> *I'm not gay, god damnit!*
> Umm.. I mean..
> If anyone needs me, I'll be at the titty bar.


 A good cover story my friend....


----------



## Dark Geared God (Apr 15, 2010)

HialeahChico305 said:


> Whats the point on the media hyping this up? thats the question i guess. If you ask me they are trying to send a messege through this artist.


 
i think it had something to do with the transgender-gay hate crme law that was just signed the other day


----------



## KelJu (Apr 15, 2010)

HialeahChico305 said:


> Whats the point on the media hyping this up?  thats the question i guess. If you ask me they are trying to send a messege through this artist.



Actually, I wouldn't even have heard about it had it not been for your thread. Are you trying to promote the gay agenda?


----------



## maniclion (Apr 15, 2010)

He is the gay agenda...


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Apr 15, 2010)

KelJu said:


> Actually, I wouldn't even have heard about it had it not been for your thread. Are you trying to promote the gay agenda?



haha . Whats your opinion on all this movie stars and comedians crossdresing? Do you think they enjoy doing this? Or is it mandatory in order to go to the next level?  Feel free to be as honest as possible


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Apr 15, 2010)

Conspiracy I tell ya.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Apr 15, 2010)

*Rapper exposes gay rappers and is found dead.*

Next  is Pimp C. He did a couple of interviews exposing rappers that are in the closet (most from atlanta). He was found dead after a week of his imfamous interviews (supposedly overdosed in a hotel). He talked about been positive and changing his negative messeges his had in his past records. 








YouTube Video


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Apr 16, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> In all honesty, i think youre a little paranoid from whatever strain of bud youre smoking bro. Its all about ratings. The media is simply trying to capitalize on this event by sensationalizing it into some soap opera.








YouTube Video


----------



## maniclion (Apr 16, 2010)

What are you the Hitler of Fags, you're digging up shit that makes this thread like a camp version of Mein Kampf...

Like I said earlier, if you don't see the positive side of more men turning gay and leaving more women to us straight guys you have to be gay or at least slightly bi-curious and scared all the propaganda is going to sway you in the other direction.

The more Mary's the merrier....


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 16, 2010)

Jesus why is this thread still going.  K Ricky martin is a fag (no suprise there)Ricky Martin is Hialeah's Idol(again no suprise) No one cares.


----------



## KelJu (Apr 16, 2010)

I can't believe this ghey thread hit two pages.


----------



## maniclion (Apr 16, 2010)

HialeahChico305 said:


> YouTube Video


The Chappelle Show and the Friday Night Sissy Fights....gay comedy is not beneath Dave Chappelle so why are you posting that shit?


----------



## maniclion (Apr 16, 2010)

Fuck yo gay conspiracy couch niggah





[/IMG]


----------



## Dark Geared God (Apr 16, 2010)

maniclion said:


> Fuck yo gay conspiracy couch niggah
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'm rick james bitch...


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Apr 16, 2010)

maniclion said:


> The Chappelle Show and the Friday Night Sissy Fights....gay comedy is not beneath Dave Chappelle so why are you posting that shit?



I dont understand what your saying here, Dave chappelle just told the whole world how the entertainment industry kept insisting him to crossdress in one of his movies several times, he refused so now his show cancelled.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Apr 16, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


> Jesus why is this thread still going.  K Ricky martin is a fag (no suprise there)Ricky Martin is Hialeah's Idol(again no suprise) No one cares.



Your sister loves to drive shift stick because of me, I am her Idol.


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 16, 2010)

HialeahChico305 said:


> Lets get back on topic here , whats you opinion on ricky martin and his out of the closet experience blasted all over the media worldwide.


 

who gives a shit about ricky martin he was over years ago.... my honest opinion. 

it seems really weird you're freaking out over it. if society, religion etc *told you* to be attracted to men could you? a gay man can be attracted to women as easily as a straight man can be made to switch his preference. it doesn't work that way.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Apr 16, 2010)

maniclion said:


> What are you the Hitler of Fags, you're digging up shit that makes this thread like a camp version of Mein Kampf...
> 
> Like I said earlier, if you don't see the positive side of more men turning gay and leaving more women to us straight guys you have to be gay or at least slightly bi-curious and scared all the propaganda is going to sway you in the other direction.
> 
> The more Mary's the merrier....



So your basically ok with the population of gays growing? I'm not with you on that, I don't need the straight male population to become extinct to get girls. Your assumptions are way off, I could say the same of you seen how comfortable you are with more gays around the world but I dont assume anything of people I've never met.


----------



## KelJu (Apr 16, 2010)

HialeahChico305 said:


> *So your basically ok with the population of gays growing? I'm not with you on that,* I don't need the straight male population to become extinct to get girls. Your assumptions are way off, I could say the same of you seen how comfortable you are with more gays around the world but I dont assume anything of people I've never met.




You see, this pretty much proves that there is some unresolved issues in your mind about gays. You aren't not ok with the gay population growing? Are you serious? It doesn't work that way. What you have are people who finally feel safe enough to come out of the closet and be who they truly are instead of suppressing it out of fear.

Now, the pendulum has swung the other way, and many gays have lost their fucking minds. Repression will do that to a person. Now they fluent it, probably because it feels like setting down a bag of bricks. 

It sounds as if you think that if a person expresses their gayness, others will want to be gay, too? Am I understanding that statement? I hope not.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Apr 16, 2010)

KelJu said:


> You see, this pretty much proves that there is some unresolved issues in your mind about gays. You aren't not ok with the gay population growing? Are you serious? It doesn't work that way. What you have are people who finally feel safe enough to come out of the closet and be who they truly are instead of suppressing it out of fear.
> 
> Now, the pendulum has swung the other way, and many gays have lost their fucking minds. Repression will do that to a person. Now they fluent it, probably because it feels like setting down a bag of bricks.
> 
> It sounds as if you think that if a person expresses their gayness, others will want to be gay, too? Am I understanding that statement? I hope not.



No kelju You've misunderstood me. The only thing im trying to bring up by creating this thread is the media pushing a gay agenda. Call it a conspiracy, but thats my believe. If have nothing against gays (unless they act gay towards me) or people that get along with gays. The only readon I talk down on the fact that the gay population is growing is because I think is been pushed heavily to be accepted by the mass media to our people, thats the only reason. I don't think Ricky Martin decided to express his "gayness' to the people like that (if he is even gay ), Just like chappell the industry influences the artist to do certain things, if they dont obey sonner or later they lose fame. The title of this thread has conspiracy in it, and usually conspiracy brings controversy which im ok with.


----------



## maniclion (Apr 16, 2010)

Whatever, Dave didn't lose his show cause he wouldn't wear a dress.  You think the higher ups who would be making bank with Chappelles show gave a fuck about whether he wore a dress for another project...  Fuck no, he was guaranteed to make lots of money for those guys and thats all they care about.  That's why you see gay things in movies, tv shows everywhere because they know it will sell, thats why Dave used gay sketches because people find the overtly queer men hilarious....I remember In Living Color Damon Wayans and the other dude use to do the 2 gay guys and Jim Carey used to do the butch bodybuilder chick....way before you're so called conspiracy hit full swing.  There was Tootsie in the 80's.  It just makes for good comedy.  Back in Willy Shakkespeares time men played all womens parts in plays because women weren't allowed to be thespians....


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Apr 16, 2010)

maniclion said:


> Whatever, Dave didn't lose his show cause he wouldn't wear a dress.  You think the higher ups who would be making bank with Chappelles show gave a fuck about whether he wore a dress for another project...  Fuck no, he was guaranteed to make lots of money for those guys and thats all they care about.  That's why you see gay things in movies, tv shows everywhere because they know it will sell, thats why Dave used gay sketches because people find the overtly queer men hilarious....I remember In Living Color Damon Wayans and the other dude use to do the 2 gay guys and Jim Carey used to do the butch bodybuilder chick....way before you're so called conspiracy hit full swing.  There was Tootsie in the 80's.  It just makes for good comedy.  Back in Willy Shakkespeares time men played all womens parts in plays because women weren't allowed to be thespians....




Care to explain why chappell walked away for the 3rd season of his show?  He walked away from $50 Million dollars, Isn't that weird to you? In living color was full of gay sketches, from what I know all those guys are still staring in movies and are still getting paid good money, Chappell is not. If you have talented celebrities promoting a 1994 FORD taurus as a great reliable car eventually it will become popular and sell to the masses. so dont come at me with that gay sells bullshit.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Apr 16, 2010)

YouTube Video


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 16, 2010)

HialeahChico305 said:


> Care to explain why chappell walked away for the 3rd season of his show?  He walked away from $50 Million dollars, Isn't that weird to you? In living color was full of gay sketches, from what I know all those guys are still make movies and are still getting paid. Chappell is not. If you have talented arists promoting a 1994 FORD taurus as a great reliable car eventually it will become popular and sell to the masses. so dont come at me with that gay sells bullshit.



On the Beach With Dave Chappelle - TIME

"The lady doth protest too much, methinks."


----------



## maniclion (Apr 16, 2010)

Islam got Dave, that's why he didn't want to wear a dress and that's why he quit his show....


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 17, 2010)

HialeahChico305 said:


> Your sister loves to drive shift stick because of me, I am her Idol.


 I dont have any sisters, that was my brother steve and I shot his faggot ass when I found out he was giving you the pole


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Apr 18, 2010)

maniclion said:


> Islam got Dave, that's why he didn't want to wear a dress and that's why he quit his show....



Whatever man, you cant deny the fact that they tried to make him wear a dress, and this probably happens with most comedians. Chappell was funny and successful without a dress, so why try to push this into his sketches? hmmm I guess its because "gay sells".


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Apr 18, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


> I dont have any sisters, that was my brother steve and I shot his faggot ass when I found out he was giving you the pole



You are so cool. Really you are. Sad thing is if I was gay I would probably get more girls than you anyways.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 18, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Fuckin so be it. Americas too crowded anyway. Ever try shopping at Walmart on sunday? omfg its a nightmare.



If wasn't for illegal immigrants, the US population would have leveled off about a decade ago.


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 18, 2010)

HialeahChico305 said:


> You are so cool. Really you are. Sad thing is if I was gay I would probably get more girls than you anyways.


This is obviously a very flawed statement. You state IF you were gay which you clearly are evidenced by your infatuation with Ricky Martin *and* your profile pics which clearly show you are a gay AIDS sufferer with wasting syndrome. Secondly how would you pull more puss than me IF you were gay. Makes no sense. Try some A-bombs they're supposed to help with that wasting syndrome shit


----------



## DOMS (Apr 18, 2010)

Sqaids: squirrel aids


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 18, 2010)

doms said:


> sqaids: Squirrel aids


 lmao


----------



## DOMS (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 18, 2010)

DOMS said:


>


 First 1 better DOMS seen that one around b4


----------



## KelJu (Apr 18, 2010)

DOMS said:


>






I spit milk on my keyboard!


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Apr 18, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


> This is obviously a very flawed statement. You state IF you were gay which you clearly are evidenced by your infatuation with Ricky Martin *and* your profile pics which clearly show you are a gay AIDS sufferer with wasting syndrome. Secondly how would you pull more puss than me IF you were gay. Makes no sense. Try some A-bombs they're supposed to help with that wasting syndrome shit



Why people without pics tend to point out flaws on members with profile pictures? I always laugh when people have a big mouth and hide behind their computer. I pretty much like to progress every year physically, and this is a bodybuilding website (Not sure what the hell you are doing here). No gay here buddy, You Woulnt know what to do with pussy even if it jumped at you I bet.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 18, 2010)

HialeahChico305 said:


> Why people without pics then to point out flaws on members with profile pictures?



I think jcar is just pulling your chain, but I'll second this statement.  I've seen it happen way too often.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Apr 18, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> lmao.
> 
> Anyway, i dont think the goal of the media is to "turn people gay". You're either gay or not, its not a choice.
> 
> ...



There is some indication of that by all this gay propaganda that its around tv lately, no only in the usa but other countries also. I Believe kids can by influenced heavily by tv. Not sure what is the reason for all this fruits all over the box, thats why its a conspiracy thread.


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 18, 2010)

DOMS said:


> I think jcar is just pulling your chain, but I'll second this statement. I've seen it happen way too often.


 I aint scared
View attachment 27201


----------



## DOMS (Apr 18, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


> I aint scared








YouTube Video


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 18, 2010)

HialeahChico305 said:


> Why people without pics tend to point out flaws on members with profile pictures? I always laugh when people have a big mouth and hide behind their computer. I pretty much like to progress every year physically, and this is a bodybuilding website (Not sure what the hell you are doing here). No gay here buddy, You Woulnt know what to do with pussy even if it jumped at you I bet.


And I was just fucking wit ya chico chill out you want a pic here
View attachment 27202


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 18, 2010)

DOMS said:


> YouTube Video


 lol
yeah my squirels been in a few chics pants


----------



## maniclion (Apr 19, 2010)

Not sure that since most of the gayness I see in movies and on tv is flaming homo to the point it's mocking instead of promoting that I would call it a conspiracy.  I mean 90% of the time the gay sketches comedians do or the token fag is always -super flaming, girlfriend say wha'?, I'm gonna get my sissy on- type homosexual and not usually represented as the majority of homosexual men like on Will and Grace or Brokeback Mountain.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Apr 19, 2010)

ok enough of the gay media, Lets move on to a next conspiracy.... who killed John F. Kennedy, and why?


----------



## maniclion (Apr 19, 2010)

HialeahChico305 said:


> ok enough of the gay media, Lets move on to a next conspiracy.... who killed John F. Kennedy, and why?


Martin Luther King Jr. did it....


Wouldn't that add a whole fucking twist to the debacle?


No really I think several groups were planning it the same day and Lee Harvey beat them to the trigger.....I alway's wonder if Oswald thought the whole thing up or if there wasn't some J. Edgar Hoover kidnapping and brainwashing shit that went down.  Like in Zoolander when Mugatu trains Derek's mind to kill the Malaysian prime minister....


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Apr 21, 2010)

Songs like this never go mainstream. Couple of rappers that have tried putting conspiracy in their songs or interviews die from "natural causes" or are doing years in jail. Those rappers or actors that glorify drug abuse or anything negative are the ones who are very wealthy. Conspiracy huh?


----------

